# Anyone used any of the Fire & Smoke Society sauces or rubs?



## Bigheaded (Apr 18, 2021)

I want to get into making my own, but I want to buy a bunch to see what I like and don't like so I have something to go on.  I'm going to smoke my 1st pork shoulder in a few days. I'm not 100% sure but I think I want to go with a thinner Carolina vinegar sauce. In So Cal and am not seeing anything in way of a Q sauces that fit that. But I did see that Walmart has Fire & Smoke Society Vinegar Carolina Style BBQ Sauce.  Googling I'm not finding anything about it.  Since I want to make it Monday I won't have time to order the Killer Hogs Vinegar sauce or something else off the net. And like I said, I'm not finding anything else at all at my local stores.  Wondering if the Fire & Smoke line's any good. I plan to make my own after I've tried a few so I can know what direction I want to go.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 18, 2021)

I've never heard of Fire & Smoke. I live in South Carolina and our state is divided into 3 BBQ sauce zones: Mustard based, ketchup based, and vinegar pepper. The vinegar pepper sauce area is towards the eastern side of the state in the Kingstree/Hemingway area and is my wife's favorite. I lean towards red sauces which I make from scratch and am not a big fan of vinegar pepper.

Anyway, when I need vinegar pepper sauce, I buy Shealy's https://shealysbbq.com/sauce.php. It's readily available and I don't have to learn to make it. If you're wanting to make your own, this sauce might be a good one to try.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 18, 2021)

I would make up a few batches and see which you like best, my problem is I like all styles,  when you pull dont cover the meat with sauce, put it on the side . lots of easy reciepe's out there and you will save $ while you search for the perfect 1


----------



## mike243 (Apr 18, 2021)

Don't over look a balsamic sauce if you want to try something different that BBQ joints don't serve


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 18, 2021)

I tried the fire and smoke from walmart. I thought it was disgusting
	

		
			
		

		
	







The regular one has a very off taste to me. The carolina was so bad I only dipped my finger in for a taste then never used it. Thanks for the reminder to get this out of my fridge and throw it away lol


----------



## h8that4u (Apr 18, 2021)

I have used several of their seasoning's which so far have been good to great, but can not comment on their sauces.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 18, 2021)

mike243 said:


> I would make up a few batches and see which you like best, my problem is I like all styles,  when you pull dont cover the meat with sauce, put it on the side . lots of easy reciepe's out there and you will save $ while you search for the perfect 1


I prefer ketchup/vinegar based  sauce (Lexington style) as Mike pointed out there are tons of recipes on the net for this sauce.  It's a bit late to buy online but one of the best ready made sauces i've had was from Bridge's (Reds) BBq in Shelby NC.  can be purchased on line.  I believe Lexington BBq also sells theirs which is equally good.  Try some of the recipes on line they are pretty spot on.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 18, 2021)

Have you tried any from Stubb's  ?
Not sure if they're available there but are pretty good on flavor


----------



## Bigheaded (Apr 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I tried the fire and smoke from walmart. I thought it was disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woooow, hummmm I was a bit curious when all the reviews on Walmart.com pretty much said they were given the product to try and review. But I didn't think a free $5 bottle of BBQ sauce would make people want to  say positive things.  I'm kind of scared to even try it now, but you also got me curious to try them for myself to see just how bad they might be.




912smoker said:


> Have you tried any from Stubb's  ?
> Not sure if they're available there but are pretty good on flavor



Stubb's, Sweet Baby Rays & Famous Daves are  my easy to find go-to's out here.  But none of them at least at the stores I go to have a vinegar based sauce.




mike243 said:


> I would make up a few batches and see which you like best, my problem is I like all styles,  when you pull dont cover the meat with sauce, put it on the side . lots of easy reciepe's out there and you will save $ while you search for the perfect 1



Sauce on the side, simple but I didn't think about that.  I could use Devil Spit for mine and not burn everyone else's mouth.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 19, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I tried the fire and smoke from walmart. I thought it was disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bigheaded said:


> woooow, hummmm I was a bit curious when all the reviews on Walmart.com pretty much said they were given the product to try and review. But I didn't think a free $5 bottle of BBQ sauce would make people want to  say positive things.  I'm kind of scared to even try it now, but you also got me curious to try them for myself to see just how bad they might be.



As I posted earlier, I have never heard of it. BUT, if there are those on here who tried it and don't like it, then that's good enough for me. I will not waste my time......


----------



## schlotz (Apr 19, 2021)

There are those that can be satisfied with store bought.  There are those that start with a store bought and tinker.  Then there are those that make their own.  I'll be the first to admit that 30 years ago I started with store bought but, while I could live with some of them out of convenience they never were truly satisfying.   Save a bunch of disappointment and learn to make your own.  It just isn't that difficult.


----------



## Torc (May 20, 2021)

I picked up a few of those sauces not long ago. The one that we really enjoyed was the Carolina Gold.

One perk we found is that the CG didn't have MSG in it, which my wife is allergic to. Sadly she cannot got to her favorite wing joint, Roosters, for that reason and finding a suitable replacement for their sauce is great.


----------

